# International agreement



## m-a-rc-i-n (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi,

I heard that Poland and Australia signed internation agreement which allow people under 31 legally work in both countries - without visa or sth.

I'm from Poland, I finished IT studies and I think about using this possibility.

I want to arrive to Australia for half a year, see new country, find job and earn some money.

Going to Australia is not cheap, so I'm a little bit afraid of going without knowing anyone or without information about possible jobs.

So, please tell me - It is a good idea? Should I look for job in IT or physical job on farm or in construction (I have some experience in that)? Which city will be best? Sydney? Melbourne?

Maybe some of us can help find sth for me or help me in my first day in Australia.

Thanks for all help and advice!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

m-a-rc-i-n said:


> Hi,
> 
> I heard that Poland and Australia signed internation agreement which allow people under 31 legally work in both countries - without visa or sth.
> 
> ...


Hi
You will still need a visa but follow this link and you can see what is available.
http://www.immi.gov.au/visitors/working-holiday/
Good luck


----------

